# Blocking Double Joiners



## Dranzer (Nov 27, 2002)

I was thinking, since we had the problem with #1stunna, he made 2 accounts and used them both at the same time due to he could open GBAtemp twice, So how about a Blocking tool that will not allow you to open GBA temp 2 times or register more than once.


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 27, 2002)

good idea, but what about people that have to live with a static IP address, like schools, colleges, internet cafes, and some internet connections that multiple users use?
it wouldnt work. good idea though.


----------



## khmeresco (Nov 27, 2002)

but what about brothers and sisters who use that same computer, but want to register under different SNs?  they would have the same IP, if they even have 1(sorry i just cant get over that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## Dranzer (Nov 27, 2002)

Well there are other ways to block double joiners other than blocking the IP. 

For one email addresses, name, etc.. etc.. You can uses the entire profile to your advantage. Not just the IP.

Or you could imbed some sort of extra code for the multi Users, like for example on a IRC server they have Services set up to remember your Ident

So being able to block people that want to just be lame is always easy. You have alot to your advantage here


----------



## khmeresco (Nov 27, 2002)

thats true, but like most of us we have multiple email addresses, or could easily create another one, as for name, and other contact info, that can be fabricated with the slip of a key

but i do agree with you that we need to get rid of lamerz, unfortunately if someone is determined to lame, theyre going to.


----------



## Dranzer (Nov 27, 2002)

Oh yea I know that, But I mean this is their Homecourt you know. They really do have other advantages to stop people. 

If the mod's and Admins want I can do some research for you guys. On multiple ways on how to block people without, Blocking the Good members


----------



## KiVan (Nov 27, 2002)

i dont think that making multiple accounts can be so useful .. except for lamers...

i will take care of lamers with my hands


----------



## G.O.D (Nov 27, 2002)

cool


----------



## Dranzer (Nov 27, 2002)

QUOTE(KiVan @ Nov 27 2002 said:


> i dont think that making multiple accounts can be so useful .. except for lamers...
> 
> i will take care of lamers with my handsÂ


True, I know someone right now who has by passed your Ban KiVan 

TargetWing is back and with a new name.. 

T.A something or other.  

So as you see he found a way to get around it.


----------



## jEEb (Nov 28, 2002)

Yea most of the time i am at school when my teacher is not looking and i use diff. comps in school, also at home i have 2 comp, i use diff. one by the mood im in, fast when im mad, slow when im happy.

O and theres this script that lets u change ips, my friend gave me one, i dont know how to use it tho.

and this person at counterstrkie got banned and he got in again because he changed his ip number, just thougt u might wanna know


----------



## Dranzer (Nov 28, 2002)

That works only with dynamic Ip's you cant change a static unless you call your ISP and ask for a new one

Oh and the CS ban. thats easy he changed his cd key. Counter-Strike servers ban by wonid not IP


----------



## janer (Nov 28, 2002)

kivan u will do the right thing...

as they said in PUBLIC ENEMY
"TERMINATOR X,SPEAKS WITH HIS HANDS"


----------



## killahbuzz (Nov 28, 2002)

using a proxy server for a different ip is way to easy if someone wanted to be lame (or if you wanted to play some sweet korean game that will only let you on their servers if you have a korean ip addy)

cookies are easily manipulated

email addies are...well the worst way to try to regulate. get a free site with email handler and you truely have unlimited addies

There is no tru way to keep them out short of not letting any more users join and purging the ranks of the taint or charging to join (and with annoying rich brats that don't even work.)


----------



## Angelical_1 (Nov 28, 2002)

Users evading bans... hmmm ... at the end of the day, even with every precaution taken into consideration it is impossible to ban someone with garentee.

If they are desperate enough to want to rejoin and persist in their ways they will get banned and banned again.

If however they can conform to not disrupting or being affensive within the forum then their presence isn't of much concern.

Catch 22

Regards Angelical_1


----------



## Arty88 (Dec 1, 2002)

Why don't kick 'em out when we find double users???
It's easy to do, isn't it?
I only need 1 username, why do they need 2 then???
I don't get it, they are just egoistic i think


----------



## fluffykiwi (Dec 9, 2002)

I cant see the harm in having two accounts, or what the benefit is that they gain.
What problems does it cause?
If one user gets kicked I'm sure it wouldnt be too long before the other account is kicked or they learn to behave.


----------

